# Soooo Excited! Abby is pregnant!!!



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm so excited to announce that Abby is pregnant! We wanted one last litter before we retire her and God has granted our wish. We had her ultrasounded on Saturday and the vet gave us the good news. I am looking forward to a great litter that will be full siblings to my beautiful Mia and Max who we lost in January. 

We have been very busy beefing up our place so that we can be more assured that the dogs are safe and haven't had time to post the good news. 

I wasn't sure where to post this as far as topic, so if it needs to be moved please feel free to do so.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats! And so the countdown begins.....


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks! We are counting the days!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations, I hope you have a big litter of beautiful puppies, can you post pictures of the sire and dam? I would love to see them!!!!!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

what happened to Mia and Max??? I am not sure I would repeat a breeding if they died of something hereditary, also you can never get the same dog from a repeat breeding. Hope all goes well and the 2 didn't die of something the new litter will inherit,


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

trudy said:


> what happened to Mia and Max??? I am not sure I would repeat a breeding if they died of something hereditary, also you can never get the same dog from a repeat breeding. Hope all goes well and the 2 didn't die of something the new litter will inherit,


If memory serves, they were attacked and killed by something in their pasture. It was presumed to have been coyotes.


----------

